# My stiggy stash



## eurovw89 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is my stash of a few years....The Ashton's , 1964, and Nice Libre are the newest to the stash. Nice Libre's were suggested to me by Johny Rock, so we will see how they are. If anyone see some that are missing....please let me know, Im always up for a good smoke:smoke2: .

And thank you to everyone who has suggested cigars and offered their knowledge. 

Brownie


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good looking stash!!


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm jealous.


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice! Quite a large stash!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

How are the Cao Soprano's? I saw them on some site and was wondering if they were gimmicky smokes or quality. I didn't see any reviews so I was frustrated. Great collection of sticks by the way!!


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice stash!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent looking! Nice variety. I am curious about the CAO Soprano too! Seem a little overpriced for a CAO, over $12 a stick


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

I liked The Sopranos stick. Decent full bodied smoke. It sucks that you are paying for the name though, and not the smoke itself


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet stash! I think you'll be surprised by the Nica's... Very good stick especially considering the price.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

lookin good brother!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Kingtut82 (Dec 1, 2012)

what are the sticks that are right next to the 64's that look almost identical?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Kingtut82 said:


> what are the sticks that are right next to the 64's that look almost identical?


Those are the Nice Libre that he mentioned.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice stash:smoke2:


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice man!


----------



## FrostburgSmoke (Dec 23, 2012)

My little stash of sticks :mrgreen:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ed Reed = doom & gloom for Denver!


----------

